# Delete single Autocomplete words from browser search and form boxes



## staylord (Jun 3, 2000)

You can delete single AutoComplete entries in forms (entry boxes). Here's how: Locate the text box that you want to remove the saved AutoComplete entry from. Double-click within the text box. This will bring up a list of saved AutoComplete entries. Move your mouse cursor over the entry to delete so that it is highlighted.
Press the Delete key on your keyboard.
This tip is for Internet Explorer.


----------

